

Cowsay.me - red_hare
http://cowsay.me/

======
red_hare
The entire hack runs in one line of bash:

while true; do { echo -e 'HTTP/1.1 200 OK\r\n'; fortune -s | cowsay; } | nc -l
8080; done

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Consider changing the headers to text/plain rather than text/html - then it
will be perfection.

~~~
red_hare
Good call, fixed :)

